# rough draft on my new site...



## ikenpo (Jan 26, 2003)

Been playing with some new design stuff for my website..

Will take a little bit before I decide if I like it...no links right now just the intro page...topics aren't in proper order, but check it out anyway..

http://www.geocities.com/kenpo_2000/index2.html


----------



## Kirk (Jan 26, 2003)

Looks great!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 26, 2003)

Hey JB, that front page looks good.


----------



## True2Kenpo (Jan 26, 2003)

JB,

Great look!  I like the graphics alot with Mr. Parker and the Universal!

Good luck.

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh

www.unitedparkerskenpo.com


----------



## ikenpo (Jan 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by True2Kenpo _
> *JB,
> 
> Great look!  I like the graphics alot with Mr. Parker and the Universal!
> ...



Thanks, 

Just a note, on my current site I asked EP jr. for permission to use that picture (which he gave me) and plan on doing the same for this one. I may do the little water effect thingy again as well..if I can figure that script out again..

jb:asian:


----------



## True2Kenpo (Jan 26, 2003)

JB,

Good day!  I just wanted to ask if you have a current website with links, etc...

Just wondering.  Good journey sir!

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh


----------



## True2Kenpo (Jan 26, 2003)

JB,

Also would you mind if I add a link to your site on my UPK Website?

Thanks,
Joshua Ryer


----------



## ikenpo (Jan 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by True2Kenpo _
> *JB,
> 
> Also would you mind if I add a link to your site on my UPK Website?
> ...



Not a problem,

Your links page is one of my favorites along with Billy's and Mr. Billings.

jb:asian:  

http://www.geocities.com/kenpo_2000/index.html


----------



## Michael Billings (Jan 26, 2003)

I am not sure if I would script the water effect or not.  I like the simplicity of your work.  

Here is Jason's current Webpage.
http://www.geocities.com/kenpo_2000/index.html 

I will be adding a link to my webpage from the new site.

-Michael


----------



## Michael Billings (Jan 26, 2003)

Your old site will be coming up on mine soon also.  I found a new one that Kenpomachine has.  You may want to check it out.  I liked it a lot.

-Michael


----------



## Michael Billings (Jan 26, 2003)

... along with a link to the new proposed site to "watch for further developments".  The pressure is on now Jason, you have to finish it, or that eternal state of trying to make it better.

Oss,
-Michael
American Kenpo Training System


----------



## True2Kenpo (Jan 26, 2003)

JB,

Thank you for your kind comments!  I will get the link up by tomorrow afternoon!  Please keep in touch sir.

Good journey!

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh


----------



## Kenpomachine (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *Your old site will be coming up on mine soon also.  I found a new one that Kenpomachine has.  You may want to check it out.  I liked it a lot.
> 
> -Michael *



Yeah, and if you want a link, I'll be adding Michael's soon, so tell me and I'll add yours too.

Thanks again for the kind comments, Michael


----------



## brianhunter (Jan 27, 2003)

Looks good J Bugg! can't wait to see it finished!!


----------



## Elfan (Jan 27, 2003)

You might want to change the name/URL to something other than Kenpo 2000 to avoid confusion.


----------



## ikenpo (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> *You might want to change the name/URL to something other than Kenpo 2000 to avoid confusion. *



Yeah, 

I've been given a good amount of harrassment on that from Mr. C... Who knew that an email address I created in Yahoo would go so far!!!! Anyway, even if I'm not affiliated with Mr. Hancock and Kenpo2000 I'm a big fan. Great suggestion I may change my yahoo email name and use that.

jb:asian:


----------



## Michael Billings (Jan 28, 2003)

there is no such thing as "bad" publicity.  It is ok to be confused.  Your site speaks for itself and if you put your lineage up, there can be no quetion.  I am sure you would hate to give up a good name ... after all, we all tried to get you to change it and you stuck to you guns, no reason to change that now ... except that there is no pressure.  

Michael
Kenpo-Texas.com


----------



## ikenpo (Feb 3, 2003)

Ok, 

Updated the front page. Now I need to make the insides look as good. Right now it's a lot like a Yugo with a Porche kit on top...I did update "My Greatest Contribution" with another photo. 

www.geocities.com/kenpo_2000/index2.html


----------



## Michael Billings (Feb 3, 2003)

.... Jason, I am still watching.  Check my recent updates also.  I did not put you on the update list, but will if you want me to.

-Michael


----------



## ikenpo (Feb 3, 2003)

Mr. Billings,

Waiting on clearance from EP jr. with the picture on the new site. Give me 2 more weeks to get new accents the other link pgs and I'm good to go. I'll probably just change it to the "index" pg so it will take over my old link (that's easier for everyone). I've got a new forum as well, with way too many pop ups, it's by the company that Kenponet uses.

jb


----------



## ikenpo (Feb 9, 2003)

All finished...more or less. Made the new look my main URL, added my linked pgs, jazzed up the linked pgs a little, all ready to go..Will continue to upgrade as time goes on...If your ever in Houston,TX look me up.


jb :asian: 


www.geocities.com/kenpo_2000/index.html


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 9, 2003)

Looks good.


----------



## bahenlaura (Feb 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> *All finished...more or less. Made the new look my main URL, added my linked pgs, jazzed up the linked pgs a little, all ready to go..Will continue to upgrade as time goes on...If your ever in Houston,TX look me up.
> 
> 
> ...



 

It looks great. i've already added it to my favorites.
Have a great journey.
:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> *Yeah, I've been given a good amount of harrassment on that from Mr. C... Who knew that an email address I created in Yahoo would go so far!!!! jb:asian:
> *



Let's see garnish his wages, take his car, house and bank accounts..........No No...... You KEEP the KID! lol  :rofl: 
:asian:


----------



## Kroy (Apr 7, 2003)

Looks great


----------



## ikenpo (Apr 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kroy _
> *Looks great *



Thanks...

If you haven't, sign the guestbook

Take care, jb:asian:


----------

